# Weighing or measuring food?



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm wondering who measures their dogs food and who weighs it. 

We have been using a 1oz cup to measure Brew's food out, but yesterday we both realized that duh, fluid ounces and dry ounces are different.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I have been giving Lulu exactly 25 kibbles of her Acana 2x a day because I am working on her losing weight. She is losing. Yeah! She is going back on ZP and I will measure it out precisely so she doesn't gain back what she lost.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

You should use a measuring cup or weigh the food. Know the calories in the food you are feeding and start with what calories are needed for the weight, activity level and metabolism of the dog. Double the amount fed if the dog is a puppy. 

It is VERY easy to overfeed.


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> You should use a measuring cup or weigh the food. Know the calories in the food you are feeding and start with what calories are needed for the weight, activity level and metabolism of the dog. Double the amount fed if the dog is a puppy.
> 
> It is VERY easy to overfeed.


I think we're doing okay with what we feed him, I was just wondering what other people do. 

We currently give him 1.5 oz in the morning and 1.5 oz in the evening. Plus he usually has treats during the day, for training purposes (either chicken jerky or Zuke's.)


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

How does 1.5 ounces equate to the calories in his food or to a cup measurement (1/8th, 1/4, etc.)?

You likely are already aware, but in case not, please be certain that the jerky you feed is not made in China or product of China made in America.


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> How does 1.5 ounces equate to the calories in his food or to a cup measurement (1/8th, 1/4, etc.)?
> 
> You likely are already aware, but in case not, please be certain that the jerky you feed is not made in China or product of China made in America.


We are feeding him two types of food currently, because we got over halfway through the current bag and I wanted to introduce a different food in. 

Anyways, the two are Wellness Core Small Breed Adult and Solid Gold Hund-n-Flocken Adult. Wellness Core suggests 1/2 cup per day (4 ounces) and Solid gold suggests the same. We usually give him closer to 1.5 oz than 2 oz per meal, because he tends to leave about a half an ounce and doesn't go back for it. Plus, I figure since I usually give him treats through out the day for training, it's better to err on the side of less rather than more. 

I had heard people saying not to buy anything from China, but why not?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I do measure but some here weigh. I have a small scale. For fun, I think I will weigh what I am feeding just to see how far off I am with measuring!

The product quality is just not regulated and many, many dogs (some here are affected) have been permanently damaged (liver, kidney, adrenal) and many, many dogs have died. 

The FDA has issued a number or warnings yet no product recall has occurred. I still see some of these products in stores. MANY people do not know and think they are doing well for their pets. 

Here is a link:
Questions and Answers Regarding Chicken Jerky Treats from China


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> I do measure but some here weigh. I have a small scale. For fun, I think I will weigh what I am feeding just to see how far off I am with measuring!
> 
> The product quality is just not regulated and many, many dogs (some here are affected) have been permanently damaged (liver, kidney, adrenal) and many, many dogs have died.
> 
> ...


Aw, that's really sad and scary 

Thanks for the overview and link! I really appreciate it. The jerky we got (I don't have the bag right in front of me right now) is from our ma-n-pop natural pet store shop here in town, so hopefully it isn't anything icky from China.


----------

